# Books on Photography



## pjaye (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Everyone. 
Since joining, I've learned a ton from this board. (Thank you!). I'm not sure I'm putting this question in the right forum. 

I'm looking for suggestions on books about learning more about photography. Any books that have helped you in your journey. 

I shoot Nikon (D80), mostly nature and landscapes, very interested in learning how to shoot people better. Not so interested in editing yet, some day I'll get there but not yet. I'm still struggling a bit with settings but working hard on it. I'm nowhere near professional and doubt I will ever get there. I've done some photo sessions for friends and shot one (disasterous) wedding. I had to deal with mother of the bride from hell on that one. I'm really interested in pet photography too. But the books don't have to be specific to any of this, general is good too.

I own DSLR Fundamentals by Brent Betz and Composition Form Snapshot to to Great Shots by Laurie Excell. Looking for other suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## Designer (Dec 5, 2013)

I am still gaga over this book:

The Craft of Photography: David Vestal: 9780060144975: Amazon.com: Books

And even though I don't use film these days, I have loved this book for decades.

I don't think much of it will translate to digital, but you can find these really cheap now.  I bought a second copy at my library's book sale for 50 cents.  Just because.

As for recent books, I like them once, then I regret having bought them.  My library always gets several boxes of books from me for their sale.  Can you taste the regret?


----------



## pjaye (Dec 5, 2013)

Designer said:


> I am still gaga over this book:
> 
> The Craft of Photography: David Vestal: 9780060144975: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'll look into that one. 

I know that feeling of regret. All my books are now digital (I have a kobo). I am a ferocious reader and pound through books. I got tired of moving them since I never seem to stay in one place long. 

I have about 1000 books on my kobo and I love the fact that I can carry them all in my purse. It's also nice to be able to refer back to them if needed. I learn best by reading, rather than taking a course. I have some short term memory issues, I was in a coma for 5 days a few years back and it caused some memory problems. Having the books allows me to read them over and over until it *sticks*.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 5, 2013)

Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera
http://amzn.com/0817439390

Helped me a lot and I recommend it to all people who want to learn something about photography.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 5, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera
> Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: How to Shoot Great Photographs with Any Camera: Bryan Peterson: 9780817439392: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Helped me a lot and I recommend it to all people who want to learn something about photography.



Thank you!


----------



## rasmussen4 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have to say that I have found Scott Kelby's books to be fantastic for beginners and intermediate shooters! A great set to start with is his "The Digital Photography" series. Volume 1 is SO accessible and easy to understand. He doesn't get super technical, he just tells you how to take great shots. I highly recommend it!

The Digital Photography Book: Part 1 (2nd Edition): Scott Kelby: 9780321934949: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ted Grant: Sixty years of Legendary Photojournalism.  It is a recommended read for anyone that truly appreciates photojournalism.  It was released a few weeks ago.


----------



## pjaye (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Looking at those books now.


----------



## KmH (Dec 5, 2013)

There are a bunch of threads with essentially the same title.
Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set, Parts 1, 2, 3, and 4, Updated Edition


The one thing that usually separates good and mediocre images is the lighting.
Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting
Available Light: Photographic Techniques for Using Existing Light Sources
Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
On-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photography
Off-Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Photographers
Minimalist Lighting: Professional Techniques for Location Photography

Online:
Strobist: Lighting 101
http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-pho...hy-techniques/

And for an online broad stroke at quite a few of the technical aspects one needs to know:
Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 5, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> Please feel free to ignore my posts in the future as I'm  sure I'll make the same grave mistake again.  That you also for the list and link. Much more appreciated.



A way to try to stop that mistake from happening again is using multiple search terms on this forum, others, and Google. That usually takes effort, much more so than posting a new thread on a subject already posted on many times.

Have you decided on which books you are going to get after?


----------



## Juga (Dec 6, 2013)

Time-Life Library of Photography is a pretty good series from what I've read thus far. It is more geared towards film rather than digital but most of the same concepts apply still. I thought Scott Kelby's Digital Photography book was good but lacks a ton of technical details.

There are a ton of repeated themes with threads which is why anyone said anything but the point of using Google isn't or shouldn't be discarded. Most online stores you can read reviews from people who have actually purchased said item which helps out more than posting to the forum. Some books aren't for everyone so what you will get here are suggestions of what worked for one specific person whereas if you search a search engine like Google you can read much more reviews which will be more detailed than a quick suggestion. No one means any harm...just trying to give some advice.


----------



## shefjr (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't think anyone was "hand slapping". Maybe just trying to educate someone who is new to the forum. The forum actually has a search function at the top of the page. 
Here is a search I just did for photography books.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 6, 2013)

I really really dislike this "you could just search' attitude. You can always "just search", you can always just go to the library. Telling people to just do that is to negate the point of the forum. What are YOU doing here? Are YOU here mainly to berate people for not searching, or what?

This is a FORUM. We discuss things. A new thread allows new information to be mentioned, it allows a discussion to occur, it allows nuanced and specific answers to be developed. That's kind of the point. Yes, I know some people think a forum is mainly for swapping in-jokes with imaginary friends, and far be it to prevent you from doing that. It's not the only thing. Go swap some in-jokes, and let other people discuss photography and related topics in this, The Photo Forum.

Thanks!


----------



## Juga (Dec 6, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I really really dislike this "you could just search' attitude. You can always "just search", you can always just go to the library. Telling people to just do that is to negate the point of the forum. What are YOU doing here? Are YOU here mainly to berate people for not searching, or what?
> 
> This is a FORUM. We discuss things. A new thread allows new information to be mentioned, it allows a discussion to occur, it allows nuanced and specific answers to be developed. That's kind of the point. Yes, I know some people think a forum is mainly for swapping in-jokes with imaginary friends, and far be it to prevent you from doing that. It's not the only thing. Go swap some in-jokes, and let other people discuss photography and related topics in this, The Photo Forum.
> 
> Thanks!



I don't think anyone really had the 'just search' attitude albeit for perhaps one post. Everyone that posted offered some sort of suggestion besides you.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 6, 2013)

It's not just this thread, it's dragged out regularly. People posting silly lmgtfy links and so on. Search for "lmgtfy" using the much vaunted search function, for instance!

But you are quite right, I did not propose any books.

*The Photographer's Eye*, Szarkowski
*The History of Photography*, Newhall

are two classics everyone should own and look at from time to time. They will teach you nothing directly, but will teach you a great deal indirectly.


----------



## Juga (Dec 6, 2013)

amolitor said:


> It's not just this thread, it's dragged out regularly. People posting silly lmgtfy links and so on. Search for "lmgtfy" using the much vaunted search function, for instance!
> 
> But you are quite right, I did not propose any books.
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from. I have been on here long enough now to see the common theme and attitude of the forum. Live and let live but it isn't a bad thing to help someone learn a function they previously had no idea about.


----------



## shefjr (Dec 6, 2013)

I actually did that search. It is used a lot! 3 of the first 8 were mods. 
I guess if there are people who respond in that manor and you don't like it you should use the "ignore" feature on the forum. It's the internet and there is no control over those who have done and those who will do. By ignoring people, it will take away the concern of "really really disliking" someones attitude.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 6, 2013)

They have already been mentioned but I wanted to express how much these ones specifically helped me.

Digital Photography 1,2,3,4 by Scott Kelby - This is great all around photography information that will give you an excellent base and help you figure out what you need to move onto next. They are very easy to read and understand and the humor he adds to the book keeps things interesting.

Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson - Because exposure is so important to understand and is sometimes very hard to grasp at beginning this books is very important. It really helps you know exposure inside and out, not just fundamentally acknowledge the basics while they move onto another topic.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 6, 2013)

I always recomend my friends ebook.. digital guide to stunning photography by Tony Northrup.. its like 10 bucks on amazon for tablets and ereaders.. when you buy it, you buy into a community on Facebook and a website.. check it out..


----------



## TheFantasticG (Dec 6, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I really really dislike this "you could just search' attitude. You can always "just search", you can always just go to the library. Telling people to just do that is to negate the point of the forum. What are YOU doing here? Are YOU here mainly to berate people for not searching, or what?  This is a FORUM. We discuss things. A new thread allows new information to be mentioned, it allows a discussion to occur, it allows nuanced and specific answers to be developed. That's kind of the point. Yes, I know some people think a forum is mainly for swapping in-jokes with imaginary friends, and far be it to prevent you from doing that. It's not the only thing. Go swap some in-jokes, and let other people discuss photography and related topics in this, The Photo Forum.  Thanks!



#1 grow a thicker skin. If you cannot do that maybe you need to take a long vacation from the Internet.
#2 relax, stop taking things so seriously. If you cannot do that maybe you need to take a long vacation from the Internet.
#3 some people don't know how to search. Some people aren't aware there is even a search function on forums.
#4 give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach him to fish and he eats for a lifetime. Get it?

OP, wouldn't hurt to read a book specifically on your camera as well. I read one on my D90 after I bought and helped me achieve what I wanted to do much easier than if I hadn't. Also, the manual too, but they are really dry and boring... I read my D90 one but it was painful. My d7000 manual I just flipped to the sections that I uses the most.


----------



## KmH (Dec 6, 2013)

amolitor said:


> I really really dislike this "you could just search' attitude. You can always "just search", you can always just go to the library. Telling people to just do that is to negate the point of the forum.


Not really. Suggesting a forum search points to the fact that there are layers upon layers of depth to the information available here at TPF.
A boat load of information has been built up over the course of several years, particularly for those topics that appear on a routine basis.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2013)

TheFantasticG said:


> #1 grow a thicker skin. If you cannot do that maybe you need to take a long vacation from the Internet.



A vacation.. from the internet.  Hmm..  where would I go?  I mean I've seen Disney and I'd most likely just end up another statistic if I went someplace like Aruba.  Cleavland.  That sounds pretty exotic - and they don't have internet there.. hmm..



> #2 relax, stop taking things so seriously. If you cannot do that maybe you need to take a long vacation from the Internet.



You know, somebody else suggested I needed a vacation from the internet.  This can't be coincidence.  I wonder what tickets to a mystical place like Cleavland will cost?



> #3 some people don't know how to search. Some people aren't aware there is even a search function on forums.



There's a search feature?  The hell you say!  Man.. why didn't somebody just mention this before.. 



> #4 give a man a fish he eats for a day, teach him to fish and he eats for a lifetime. Get it?



Well, unless he really really hates fish.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 6, 2013)

KmH said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> > I really really dislike this "you could just search' attitude. You can always "just search", you can always just go to the library. Telling people to just do that is to negate the point of the forum.
> ...



Sure, but in my experience it is more often used to dismiss a question than to add depth to the answer.


----------



## sashbar (Dec 6, 2013)

symplybarb said:


> Hi Everyone.
> Since joining, I've learned a ton from this board. (Thank you!). I'm not sure I'm putting this question in the right forum.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions on books about learning more about photography. Any books that have helped you in your journey.
> ...



Barb, read "Chasing the Light" by Ibarionex Perello, it is a simple and honest book on a single subject - the light. Probably, the most important subject in photography.


----------



## kchoi (Dec 6, 2013)

Digital Photography 1,2,3,4 by Scott Kelby are really great books and other members have already recommended them.
I've also own other books by Scott Kelby, like Shoot it Light it Retouch it, are also excellent learning material.
Another author I recommend is Joe MacNally, Sketching Light: An Illustrated Tour of the Possibilities of Flash, The Moment It Clicks: Photography Secrets from One of the World's Top Shooters and The Hot Shoe Diaries: Big Light from Small Flashes are three books that I really like which are for more advanced photographer. LIFE Guide to Digital Photography: Everything You Need to Shoot Like the Pros is another great one to learn more beginner stuff.

I'd also like to share some of the online resources that I used to learn photography.
Strobist - for learning lighting
Farspiel Photography - for HDR, it including some post process.
K.Choi Photography - My Blog:mrgreen: for learning photography 101


----------



## JoeW (Dec 17, 2013)

Okay, to get back to the OP and her question:

Bryan Peterson has been mentioned by a couple of people and let me add Michael Freeman.  Both of these guys are prolific authors--they've written a bunch of books on photography that in my experience are practical, instructional, well-illustrated, and positive (meaning you don't read them and conclude "man do I suck" or "I'll never be able to do that").  Check out books by either b/c if you like the writing style by Peterson or Freeman then you'll want to get other books that they've written.

Light Science & Magic is THE premier book about lighting.  But before you get it, be clear that it's technical, goes in to tremendous detail and be sure it's a fit for what you are looking for.  For using speed lights and producing lovely portraits and editorial work, I love all of Joe McNally's books (plus I like his writing style--he writes like the two of you are having a conversation....complete with his poor jokes and asides).  You mentioned wanting to get better on portraits...here are a couple of suggestions:  "Karsh: a biography in images" is useful to understand very traditional portraiture (Yosef Karsh specialized in portraits of big name).  Steve Sint's "Digital Portrait Photography" is very good.  I also like "People Pictures" by Chris Orwig.

Ultimately though, here's the challenge about recommending books on photography--you need to make sure that what it is you're looking for (is it a book of great examples to inspire you?  A how-to cookbook?  Full of technical data on ISO, lens choice, diagram of the lighting setup?  Working with people?  Composition?  How to "see" possibilities?  Creating a style as a photography for this specific genre?).  So a book I could love could be a grew book--for my needs (and not your's).


----------



## weags77 (Jan 4, 2014)

I will also recommend Bryan Petersons Understanding Exposure as well as The Art of Photography by Bruce Barnbaum and Digital Landscape Photography: Following in the Footsteps of Ansel Adams by Michael Frye. 

These were all fairly "easy" reads and don't really speak with too technical of terms good for beginners as well as intermediates. I often refer back to each of them and they still have much to offer as I become more familiar with photography in general.


----------



## leonardoDing (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm reading the Understanding Exposure and would like to recommend it.


----------



## Hivess (Mar 1, 2014)

weags77 said:


> I will also recommend Bryan Petersons Understanding Exposure as well as The Art of Photography by Bruce Barnbaum and Digital Landscape Photography: Following in the Footsteps of Ansel Adams by Michael Frye.
> 
> These were all fairly "easy" reads and don't really speak with too technical of terms good for beginners as well as intermediates. I often refer back to each of them and they still have much to offer as I become more familiar with photography in general.



I agree.. This is a well written and thoughtfully compiled book.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 1, 2014)

I've read several books when I was starting out, and for the sake of reading them, I enjoyed them, however most technical information is likely best learned online.  This is from my experience.  Anyways, I enjoyed "Understanding Exposure" and Scott Kelby's collection as well.


----------



## glun (Mar 30, 2014)

The best book, actually 4 of them, are the digital photography book by Scott Kelby. I learned a ton of information from the 4 series.


----------



## StefanK (Jun 10, 2014)

12 Best Photography Books: 12 Best Selling Photography Books - Digital Photography School


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2014)

My current library:


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 13, 2014)

READ ALL SCOTT KELBY'S BOOKS... you will not be sorry. they helped me tremendously, and are very enjoyable! Amazon.com: The Digital Photography Book: Part 1 (2nd Edition) (9780321934949): Scott Kelby: Books


----------



## Skyehammer (Jun 19, 2014)

What a beginner needs in a book is clear , concise information written in a language that he/she can understand , Scott Kelby and Bryan Peterson are you're men for this as far as I can see .
I have a library of photography books , but I'm still in the dark about certain subjects !
Scott Kelby's collection from 1-4 [ although I haven't got ' 4 ' in my collection ] is where I would begin , then ' Understanding Exposure ' , ' Understanding Shutter Speed ' , both by Bryan Peterson .
Personally , I find all the Michael Freeman books difficult to get on with and I don't consider myself unintelligent , it's just his style I don't like , that and he's rather too ' techie ' for my liking . I'll have to persevere , I guess .
As for asking the same question more than once , you can NEVER ask enough questions , and those of us who are willing to answer the questions will do , the rest can just ignore them , I believe that it's good to get along .


----------



## Igtocru (Jul 14, 2014)

In Spanish
- *Fotografía Digital de Alta Calidad*, José María Mellado.


----------

